# Oil light flashing and beeps over 2000 rpm's



## msanz (Jun 18, 2010)

i recently added oil and put in 2 much,approx 2 inches over the do not fill on dipstick,would that cause the light to come on over 2000 rpms? thanks and i think im the dipstick


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah thats your high oil pressure switch going off because you have completely way to much oil in your motor. Drain some before your ruin something.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

High oil pressure switch???

Your pump/rpm controls oil pressure, having too much oil will do nothing except possibly damage your cat or at worst blow seals or internals.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Little Golf Mklll said:


> High oil pressure switch???
> 
> Your pump/rpm controls oil pressure, having too much oil will do nothing except possibly damage your cat or at worst blow seals or internals.


You, are a retard.:banghead:


----------



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

*overfill*

Your crankcase is over full, causing your crankshaft to whip your oil into foam. your oil pump is not designed to pump foam so you loose oil preasure. if you haven't done any damage you should be ok dropping the oil to the proper level. good luck


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

skier45 said:


> Your crankcase is over full, causing your crankshaft to whip your oil into foam. your oil pump is not designed to pump foam so you loose oil preasure. if you haven't done any damage you should be ok dropping the oil to the proper level. good luck


This.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> You, are a retard.:banghead:


 The point i was trying to make is there is no "High oil pressure" switch:sly: 

What car is this? 

The Canadian market golf CL was bad for oil lights coming on around 2000 rpm and up:banghead:


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Little Golf Mklll said:


> The point i was trying to make is there is no "High oil pressure" switch:sly:


 And so the wires running to the sensors on the top of your oil filter housing are just for looks. Get a Bentley buddy and read it. After 2000RPM high oil pressure will cause a loud beep. Yeah, and what point were you trying to make that high oil pressure will ruin your cat, and that your RPMS control oil pressure.:screwy: There's also a low and temp switch there to, if you want to go look for yourself becasue you dont have a clue.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

From what i can see there are 2 oil pressure sensors... one used for low rpm and the other for high rpm. 

Is this what were arguing about? 

I was not saying the high pressure would ruin your cat, I was saying the excess oil can be passed through to the cat causing it to burn up.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Little Golf Mklll said:


> The point i was trying to make is there is no "High oil pressure" switch:sly:


 You should've left it at that, eh?


----------



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

*high pressure*

I haven't looked but most oil pumps have a pressure relief valve built in. Over pres. would result with cold oil otherwise. To much oil would not effect oil pres until it was airated by the crank, then you loose pres. because air can be compressed, when oil cannot.


----------



## Trench (Nov 20, 2008)

lose not loose thank you :thumbup:


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Trench said:


> lose not loose thank you :thumbup:


 And aerated, not airated.


----------



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

*spellcheck*

gotta get it on vortex.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

skier45 said:


> gotta get it on vortex.


----------

